# Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln



## glavoc (17. Mai 2018)

Hab noch nix gefunden und will daher kund tun: Thomas und Franz sind jetzt "am Start" und ich freue mich und wünsche  den beiden das Beste und eine erfolgreiche Zukunft #h


https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*



glavoc schrieb:


> Hab noch nix gefunden und will daher kund tun: Thomas und Franz sind jetzt "am Start" und ich freue mich und wünsche  den beiden das Beste und eine erfolgreiche Zukunft #h
> 
> 
> https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/



Du bist wohl noch nicht  so lange hier, oder? 

Wenn ich die Suchfunktion bemühe, finde ich 99 Treffer, ohne jeden einzelnen anzusehen.

Man sollte es nicht übertreiben, oder?


----------



## cafabu (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

dito, dito
Danke, ist verhaftet


----------



## glavoc (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

sorry, war wohl nicht auf dem laufendem...aber auch zZ weniger online. Na ja, vielleicht hilft es ja ebensolchen Schlafmützen wie ich es bin^^


----------



## wusel345 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Die Seite von Franz und Thomas gefällt mir sehr gut. Viele Informationen rund ums Angeln. Klasse.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Fein, dass es da weiter geht ! #6


----------



## nostradamus (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Ich finde die Seite auch sehr gut! Haben sie fein gemacht!


----------



## Deep Down (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*



glavoc schrieb:


> sorry, war wohl nicht auf dem laufendem...aber auch zZ weniger online. Na ja, vielleicht hilft es ja ebensolchen Schlafmützen wie ich es bin^^



Mir haste geholfen! 

Das ist mal ne Seite die Fragen beantworet und am Thema konkret dran ist und sich nicht in bloßen Phrasen erschöpft!#6


----------



## Peter_Piper (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Danke für die Info! #6
Mal sehen wie  sich Netzwerk Angeln so entwickelt.


----------



## Kami One (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Kannte ich auch noch nicht, von daher Danke fürs einstellen. 

Da gucke ich jetzt öfter mal vorbei.


----------



## yukonjack (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Ich kann mir (noch) nicht vorstellen auf der Seite Stammgast zu werden.


----------



## racoon (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Das muss ein Thomas- Klon sein. Hab auf die Schnelle weder die Worte Tofu-Taliban, Körner- Krieger noch Verbanditen entdeckt.


----------



## Peter_Piper (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Warum auch? 
Manch einer kann durchaus alte Zöpfe abschneiden. Stichwort Selbstreflexion! 
Mal ganz davon ab, man sollte fairerweise Netzwerk Angeln genau so eine Chance geben wie dem BPA. Beide sind noch frisch am Start und verfolgen letztendlich ein gemeinsames Ziel,...nur auf evtl. verschiedenen Wegen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Jedem sollte man zugestehen sich weiter zu entwickeln und nun ist ja sogar ein sonst so viel gescholtener Wissenschaftler mit ìm Team.

Auch das ist ja eine Veränderung.  

Er ist zwar völlig fachfremd, aber wissenschaftliche arbeitsweise und Methodik kann er ja vermitteln.:q


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Und es ist sogar ein Angler im Team, der sich als Naturschützer bekennt, Angler als Naturschützer sieht und als Ziel sieht, Kinder zum Naturschutz zu erziehen.

Ob Thomas das bewusst ist, oder er nur schlecht recherchiert hat? Denn ersteres würde seine Argumentation der letzten Jahre hinfällig werden lassen!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Ich freue mich das es endlich Online ist und bin sehr gespannt auf den Werdegang #6



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Und es ist sogar ein Angler im Team, der sich als Naturschützer bekennt, Angler als Naturschützer sieht und als Ziel sieht, Kinder zum Naturschutz zu erziehen.


Wat?
Wo soll das Problem sein, dass ein Angler sich als Naturschützer sieht? Genau das ist doch die korrekte Aussage, denn Angler sind mehr Naturschützer als andere angebliche Naturschützer.



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ob Thomas das bewusst ist, oder er nur schlecht recherchiert hat? Denn ersteres würde seine Argumentation der letzten Jahre hinfällig werden lassen!


Das Netzwerk soll ein Netzwerk *von und für Angler sein* und bewusst Menschen "unterschiedlicher" Meinungen und Einstellungen beheimaten. Und gerade diese Idee dahinter ist doch klasse. Wenn man nur die eigene Meinung zulässt, kann man sich nicht weiter entwickeln.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich freue mich das es endlich Online ist und bin sehr gespannt auf den Werdegang #6
> 
> Wenn man nur die eigene Meinung zulässt, kann man sich nicht weiter entwickeln.




Dieser Versuch sarkastischer Häme und der waschweibische Defätismus, den ich zwischen den Zeilen der beiden Beiträge davor lese, hat auch noch Entwicklungspotential!


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Verstehe wer will, aber bei jedem Thema ums Angeln wird das Haar in der Suppe gesucht. Netzwerk, BPA, Anglerdemo (ergänzt), andere politische Themenfelder, Gero Hocker. Einige Herrschaften hier scheinen alles Besser zu wissen und würden auch alles besser machen.

Warum macht ihr dann nichts?

Thomas sein Projekt baut sich genauso wie jedes andere auf und wird seinen Stil wenn überhaupt erstmal finden müssen. Dieser Übergang, technisch, philosophisch, social Medias, das alles sind Steps, die kommen über Wochen erst zusammen. Wer jetzt schon Kritik übt, hat nur das Ziel Thomas an die Karre zu Pinkeln. 

Ich bin auch Angler UND Naturschützer, dieser Zusammenhang ist aber keine Floskel eines Verbandes. Ich habe ein grundlegendes Interesse an sauberen Meeren, einer Intakten Flora und Fauna. Das Disqualifiziert mich auch nicht.

Die Netzwerker werden ihren Weg gehen, wie alle anderen Communities auch und das ist gut so.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Und es ist sogar ein Angler im Team, der sich als Naturschützer bekennt, Angler als Naturschützer sieht und als Ziel sieht, Kinder zum Naturschutz zu erziehen.
> 
> Ob Thomas das bewusst ist, oder er nur schlecht recherchiert hat? Denn ersteres würde seine Argumentation der letzten Jahre hinfällig werden lassen!



 Ich habe Dich im Anglerdemo Thread ignoriert und sollte das auch jetzt lieber machen, denn _(Mod: gelöscht, bitte nicht persönlich werden)_. Oder Du verstehst das schon und willst mit Deinem OT-_(Mod. Begriff gelöscht)_ nur provozieren und stänkern, weil ich mir erlaubt habe, Dein Naturschutzprojekt als "nicht Anglerprojekt" zu bezeichnen. Dann frage ich mich wirklich, warum das nicht von den Verantwortlichen hier oder auch im  Anglerdemo Thread gelöscht wird oder wurde. Da auch das hier nicht gelöscht wurde, muss ich wohl jetzt mal darauf eingehen. 



Sollte der Beitrag von Toni hier doch noch gelöscht werden, bitte ich auch darum, den _(Mod: Begriff gelöscht)_ von Toni im Anglerdemo Thread zu löschen. Der ist dort nämlich genauso OT wie 90% seiner Beiträge in diesem Forum. Manche nennen das auch Nebelkerzen...

Übrigens halte ich Naturschutz für wichtig und auch meine Kinder werden mit Respekt gegenüber der Natur erzogen. Ja, auch ich als Angler betreibe Naturschutz und räume zum Beispiel meinen oder auch mal fremden Müll am Gewässer weg, habe schon Arbeitsdienste in einem Verein geleistet und auch meinen Kindern beigebracht, in einem akzeptablen Umfang den Müll anderer Leute wegzuräumen. Dabei hatten wir allerdings keine Angel in der Hand oder haben dafür die Zeitung oder das Fernsehen angerufen, da diese Art von Naturschutz eine Selbstverständlichkeit für jeden Menschen sein sollte, zumindest wenn man eine gewisse Erziehung genossen hat. Auch beteilige ich mich an der jährlichen Müllsammelaktion unserer Stadt oder beim Beach Clean Up, jedoch hatte ich dabei noch nie eine Angel in der Hand. Die würde mich dabei eher behindern. 

Aber auch als Angler bin ich direkter Naturschützer. So bewege ich mich am Gewässer fort und alleine durch Anwesenheit an Orten in der Natur, wo viele Menschen ansonsten nicht hinkommen, verhindert man so manche Sünden durch schwarze Schafe. 

Dieses Verhalten mir als Vorwurf zu machen oder gar Thomas zu unterstellen gegen Naturschutz zu sein, zeigt mit zwei Dinge deutlich auf. 1. Du betreibst Naturschutz anscheinend nur, um damit in der Öffentlichkeit zu glänzen oder warum muss man für diese Selbstverständlichkeit die Presse bemühen? 2. Du darfst hier provozieren, OT schreiben und stänkern.

Manche Angler betreiben Naturschutz für das Angeln, gewisse Dinge sind für viele Menschen eine Selbstverständlichkeit und andere machen halt die Aufgaben von Nabu, BUND und Co und lassen sich dafür von Anglern bezahlen. Letztere sind diejenigen, die ich kritisiere- und da kann ich Dich beruihgen, die gehören nicht zum Netzwerk angeln!


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Bitte alle zurück zum Thema. Hier geht's ums Netzwerk angeln.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Dieser Versuch sarkastischer Häme und der waschweibische Defätismus, den ich zwischen den Zeilen der vorletzten beiden Beiträge hier lese, hat auch noch Entwicklungspotential!


Öh, wat?
Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob du mich meinst. Aber da ist keinerlei Sarkasmus enthalten.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Öh, wat?
> Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob du mich meinst. Aber da ist keinerlei Sarkasmus enthalten.



Das habe ich wohl etwas missverständlich formuliert, du warst selbstverständlich nicht gemeint sondern die beiden Beiträge vor deinem!#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Ebenfalls ein Öh, wat?
Ich bin mir jetzt auch nicht sicher, ob du mich meinst. Aber da ist auch keinerlei Sarkasmus enthalten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das habe ich wohl etwas missverständlich formuliert, du warst selbstverständlich nicht gemeint sondern die beiden Beiträge vor deinem!#h



Eine Spur Sarkasmus sei doch erlaubt, wenn man die abschätzigen Bemerkungen hier liest, die  hier alles in Frage stellen, was jahrelang gut war und einem Heilsversprechen ähnlich dempfehlen und huldirgendwie,  ohne ds es was vorzuweißen hat.

Und ja ich finde,  das für die Vorbereitungszeit noch erherzlich mehr kommen muss, als die Vorstellungsposts,  ein kopierten Bericht aus der FuF. 

Und obwohl sich alle ganz doll freuen ist da wenig Content,  weil diejenigen einfach warten unterhalten zu werden. 

Gut das es nun kein Forum mehr ist, dann können sich die Mitglieder ja berieseln lassen.

Ich wünsche Franz und Thomas dabei alles gute und schaue wie man sehen kann ja auch mal rein, aber das was ich bisher sehe begeistert mich nicht.


----------



## u-see fischer (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Ich bin Angler, als solcher bin ich Naturnutzer. Da ich ,mindestens den Teil der Natur den ich Nutze, auch noch in einigen Jahren nutzen möchte, schütze ich diese auch.

 Diese Überlegung bewegt mich, in einen Angelverein einzutreten, ich will ja angeln und hoffe, dass dieser Verein mir hilft, mein Hobby auch noch in einigen Jahren auszuüben.
 Ich würde NIEMALS um angeln gehen zu können in einem Naturschutzverein wie NABU oder BUND eintreten.

 Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass das auch die Sichtweise von Thomas ist, so habe ich zumindest alle seine Posts verstanden.

 Wo kann man denn auf der Seite die Mitglieder/Autoren sehen?


----------



## u-see fischer (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ich wünsche Franz und Thomas dabei alles gute und schaue wie man sehen kann ja auch mal rein, aber das was ich bisher sehe begeistert mich nicht.



Die Anfrage zum Abknüpelgebot untermaßiger Dorsche durch die EU interessiert die also nicht?

https://www.netzwerk-angeln.de/ange...-fische-im-meer-z-b-dorsch-in-der-ostsee.html

 Die Konsequenzen, die sich aus solch einer Verordnung ergeben können dann auch nicht?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Doch, sollten die Sportfischer auch davon betroffen sein interessiert es mich schon,  aber sollte es so kommen, meinst du allen ernstes, dass der Containerriese EU sich von Thomas im Ruderboot aus der Bahn bringen lässt?


----------



## u-see fischer (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Wenn der Beschluss erste mal steht, lässt sich der Containerriese bestimmt nicht durch Thomas aufhalten. Wenn aber Thomas mit seinen Informationen die Steuermänner (Verbände und Wähler) frühzeitig zum Lenken bewegen lässt, dann kann ev. schlimmeres verhindert werden.

 Andere weisen ja nicht darauf hin.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Wenn der Beschluss erste mal steht, lässt sich der Containerriese bestimmt nicht durch Thomas aufhalten. Wenn aber Thomas mit seinen Informationen die Steuermänner (Verbände und Wähler) frühzeitig zum Lenken bewegen lässt, dann kann ev. schlimmeres verhindert werden.
> 
> Andere weisen ja nicht darauf hin.



Die Anfrage ist ja an die EU raus, damit man endlich etwas offizielles in der Hand hat.

Wir - u.a. Thomas und ich - sind schon sehr viel länger an diesem Thema dran. Wie ich bereits im letzten Jahr geschrieben habe, wussten nicht einmal europäische Politiker von dieser Regelung, die die Regelung beschlossen haben. Die wirkten in einem Gespräch mit uns überrascht bzw. konnten das gar nicht glauben, obwohl wir im Gespräch die Verordnung gezeigt haben. Haben dafür aber alle die Hand bei der Abstimmung gehoben.

Jetzt müssen wir das verhindern, denn eine Unterstützung durch die Verbände erwarten wir nicht wirklich. Die sind ja damit beschäftigt (DAFV, LSFV SH, LAV MV) eine zweimonatige Schonzeit für den Dorsch einzuführen und den Hochseeangelschiffen den Rest zu geben. Ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Die werden sich dann damit rühmen, dass das Baglimit erhöht wurde. Die Politik wird den Ball aufnehmen und verwandeln- zweimonatige Schonzeit plus Baglimit 8 bis 10. Ohne DAFV wäre das Baglimit dann abgeschafft und keine Schonzeit...Das wäre die einzige reale Forderung und wird von manchen Politikern bereits im Vorfeld als realistische Möglichkeit (auf Basis der Vorhersagen zum SSB 2019) gesehen.

Ich denke, diese Verbände werden in Zukunft Probleme haben, für ihre Veranstaltungen einen Kutter in Deutschland gechartert zu bekommen. 

Wenn ICES für 2019 an den Beschränkungen für Angler beim Dorsch festhält, werden wohl auch die Beprober mit einem Boot hinter den Kuttern herfahren müssen, um die Fänge aus der Ferne zu zählen- ich denke, an Bord dürfen die dann nicht mehr...

Thomas macht einen geilen Job und ich freue mich, weiterhin mit ihm zusammen diese Themen angehen zu können.

Ich denke zum Start hat er das schon wieder ein paar interessante Beiträge rausgehauen.


----------



## Wilhelm (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Die Anfrage ist ja an die EU raus, damit man endlich etwas offizielles in der Hand hat.
> 
> Wir - u.a. Thomas und ich - sind schon sehr viel länger an diesem Thema dran. Wie ich bereits im letzten Jahr geschrieben habe, wussten nicht einmal europäische Politiker von dieser Regelung, die die Regelung beschlossen haben. Die wirkten in einem Gespräch mit uns überrascht bzw. konnten das gar nicht glauben, obwohl wir im Gespräch die Verordnung gezeigt haben. Haben dafür aber alle die Hand bei der Abstimmung gehoben.
> 
> ...




Das finde ich richtig klasse von euch, ihr *macht* was.
Und zu den Neidern .........#c

*Übrigens,Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung*


----------



## Ørret (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Ich kann nur immer wieder sagen.....Danke Lars und TEAM....und ich fände es gut wenn du mal das komplette Team vorstellst von vorne bis hinten,damit ich ein Gesicht von den Leuten habe...
Hast du vllt aber ja auch schon und ich hab's nur nicht mitbekommen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Wir haben die Leute vom Team Anglerdemo immer mal wieder erwähnt, aber nie ausführlich vorgestellt. Die meisten möchten das auch gar nicht, entweder aus beruflichen Gründen, weil sie schüchtern sind oder einfach nicht in der Öffentlichkeit stehen wollen. 

Ich denke wir "Hauptköpfe" aus dem Orgateam sind bekannt, oder? Ist aber auch nicht das Thema hier. 

Wir werden uns aber in den nächsten Wochen öffentlich zeigen, versprochen! Dann sind die Gesichter und Namen der Hauotakteure bekannt.

Damit wir den Bogen zum Thema in diesem Thread nicht verlieren- das wird natürlcih auch bei Netzwerk- Angeln veröffentlicht.

Natürlich werden wir aber auch weiterhin hier im Forum und bei Facebook veröffentlichen.


----------



## angler1996 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Verstehe wer will, aber bei jedem Thema ums Angeln wird das Haar in der Suppe gesucht. Netzwerk, BPA, Anglerdemo (ergänzt), andere politische Themenfelder, Gero Hocker. Einige Herrschaften hier scheinen alles Besser zu wissen und würden auch alles besser machen.
> 
> Warum macht ihr dann nichts?
> 
> ...


g


 Äh und was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Das es völligst frei von Sinn ist, ständig Haarspalterei zu betreiben und mit Nachdruck dauernd Angler, wenn sie sich auch mit Naturschutz assozieren, zu belagern und zu verteufeln. Lies den ganzen Thread und Beitrag von Lars, so schwer ist es nicht.

Und gerade die Herrschaften, die alles Kritisieren, kriegen den Arsch egal in welchem Kontext, fürs Angeln nicht hoch. Kapiert oder soll ich es dir in Ausarbeitung auf Din-A4 per Post schicken!?


----------



## Toni_1962 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Das es völligst frei von Sinn ist, ständig Haarspalterei zu betreiben und mit Nachdruck dauernd Angler, wenn sie sich auch mit Naturschutz assozieren, zu belagern und zu verteufeln. Lies den ganzen Thread und Beitrag von Lars, so schwer ist es nicht.
> 
> Und gerade die Herrschaften, die alles Kritisieren, kriegen den Arsch egal in welchem Kontext, fürs Angeln nicht hoch. Kapiert oder soll ich es dir in Ausarbeitung auf Din-A4 per Post schicken!?



 zu 1) Es geht um die Glaubwürdigkeit in der Öffentlichkeit und die ist nicht gegeben.
Ob nur für mich oder auch bei anderen, ist egal, ansprechen darf man diesen Eindruck.

 zu2) die machen (je wer gemeint ist: möglichweise) oder tatsächlich mehr als nur das was dir hier im AB entgangen ist,
nur das Darstellen im AB hat bereits vor Jahren konkret manchens kontakariert und wird sich nicht geändert haben. Und da ging es um erfolgreiche Lobbyarbeit und um Änderungen der Vertretung der Angler in Bayern.


----------



## Georg Baumann (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

*MOD-ANMERKUNG*: Die Beiträge zum Baglimit habe ich in den entsprechenden Trööt verschoben: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=336947. Bitte kurze Rückmeldung, falls ich einen entsprechenden Post übersehen habe. Danke.


----------



## Hering 58 (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: Endlich online: Netzwerk Angeln*

Ich finde die Seite auch sehr gut! Haben sie gut gemacht!Viele Informationen rund ums Angeln.#6


----------

